# my antiquitease haul



## elizs (Oct 14, 2007)

I went to the event tonight in Indianapolis...CROWDED People from all age groups which was fun to see.  They didn't get the brush sets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or the palettes, but I still managed to do some damage.






Love MI'Lady & Antiquitease lippie!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2007)

wow!! great haul!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Oct 14, 2007)

very nice haul! love the falsies!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 14, 2007)

Great haul... swatches please!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 14, 2007)

Ohhhh i love the pigments!!! Great haul! Very nice lashes!!!


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 14, 2007)

Pigments and mineralize eyeshadows! WOW!!! I'm totally loving the lippies you're showing hewre as well!


----------



## chazza (Oct 16, 2007)

amazzing haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## jsimpson (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Haul...i'm Definitely Getting Mi'lady!


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 16, 2007)

Great haul and love the colors !!


----------



## Violet* (Oct 16, 2007)

Amaaaaaaaazing haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait for this collection to be out here. Too bad it'll be released in the middle east in december (i think). Believe it or not, the smoking signals collection is being released this weekend!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 16, 2007)

very pretty haul! I was thinking of picking up antiquitease l/s but I already have Thrills l/s from Rushmetal. Any idea how the two compare?


----------



## melliquor (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice haul.  I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## elizs (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_very pretty haul! I was thinking of picking up antiquitease l/s but I already have Thrills l/s from Rushmetal. Any idea how the two compare?_

 
Unfortunatley I don't have a clue as to how they compare.  The only other lippie I own is VGV, so this was a big step, 2 more lipsticks...ahh the options...


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 16, 2007)

ooooh nice haul, that red and purple eyeshadow duo looks fab....it will be mine oh yes!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great haul!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 16, 2007)

oooh thats a great haul!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice! =) What's the other lippie in the pic called??


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 16, 2007)

nice haul. the brush sets and palettes won't come out until the 25th. its part of the Antiquitease: Royal Assets collection not the Antiquitease: Color collection.


----------



## Glassdoll (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't wait for my turn. 

i hate how collections always arrive at my local stores so much later than u guys.


----------

